# NATIONAL SiGNING DAY 2014



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

Well today's the big day.
My prediction....... Some will be ecstatic and most definitely some will have their bottom lips poked out.
Good luck to everyone on landing their most sought-after recruits.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Let the LOI faxes.........Begin!!!!


----------



## Gutbucket (Feb 5, 2014)

McKenzie  is a Dawg  !!!!    I watched some film on him. That Boy has got some Moves!!!


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gutbucket said:


> McKenzie  is a Dawg  !!!!    I watched some film on him. That Boy has got some Moves!!!



Saw that too.  Very quick.....goes 0 to 60 in 1.2 seconds!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Picked up tight end hunter atkinson think he is a sleeper steal from Cincinnati


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Picked up tight end hunter atkinson think he is a sleeper steal from Cincinnati



And his mama an daddy are so relieved he will be close to home. They were dreading him going all the way up there


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Picked up tight end hunter atkinson think he is a sleeper steal from Cincinnati



He is will play OL for UGA.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2014)

We got any L$u fans left around here?


Pretty positive it's one of the dirtiest teams in the $EC.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Kid dominated at the north south game you sure they will move him, frame could be a beast at te or the line but he has great hands


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> We got any L$u fans left around here?
> 
> 
> Pretty positive it's one of the dirtiest teams in the $EC.



Pretty sure most got banned Idk just joking we've definitely lacked purple and yellow lately


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> We got any L$u fans left around here?
> 
> 
> Pretty positive it's one of the dirtiest teams in the $EC.



and leave it to a UM fan to throw the first jab.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Kid dominated at the north south game you sure they will move him, frame could be a beast at te or the line but he has great hands



I believe he will get moved.  I heard he has great hands, but I think he will get in the program, add some weight and will have the potential to be a stud on the OL, especially with how athletic he is.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Braden Smith WDE


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

Big loss for us..... Evans to bama.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 5, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Big loss for us..... Evans to bama.



I thought for sure he was going to auburn especially when someone posted a link to the official auburn website listing him as signed. They have now taken that page down.  RTR


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

Update on top 10 class rank as of noon per scout.com

1 bama
2 LSU
3 fsu
4 tenn
5 osu
6 ND
7 TAM
8 Auburn
9 FL
10 Miami


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Composite 247 sports rankings are the most presice IMO. They average scout, rivals, 247, & espn to come up with their top 10.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Feb 5, 2014)

Go noles. !! We looking good at wr and rb


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 5, 2014)

This could possibly be one of the greatest classes ever if all commitments hold up for Bama. 6 5 star players


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> This could possibly be one of the greatest classes ever if all commitments hold up for Bama. 6 5 star players



That's absurd.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2014)

Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Big loss for us..... Evans to bama.


Shocker! I had him him written off to that disgusting orange and blue. 


Jay Hughes said:


> I thought for sure he was going to auburn especially when someone posted a link to the official auburn website listing him as signed. They have now taken that page down.  RTR


Glad you posted this because i had seen that tweet earlier that he was gone to Auburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bama is done for the class of 2014. All LOI's are in now:
Early Enrollees:
Cam Robinson - 5*, #4 Overall, #1 OT
Tony Brown - 5*, #9 Overall, #2 CB
Laurence "Hootie" Jones - 4*, #50 Overall, #4 S
David Cornwell - 4*, #79 Overall, #4 Pro QB
Cam Sims - 4*, #84 Overall, #12 WR
Shaun Dion Hamilton - 4*, #203 Overall, #9 MLB
Jarran Reed - 4*, #13 Overall JC, #2 DT
D.J. Pettway - 4*, #15 Overall JC, #3 SDE


Signed LOI:
Jacob Coker - 6*, Future Heisman Winner, Future #1 NFL Draft Pick 
Da'Shawn Hand - 5*, #5 Overall, #1 SDE
Marlon Humphrey - 5*, #12 Overall, #3 CB
Rashaan Evans - 5*, #15 Overall, #1 OLB
Bo Scarbrough - 5*, #16 Overall, #2 Athlete
Christian Miller - 4*, #39 Overall, #3 OLB
Ronnie Clark - 4*, #70 Overall, #5 OLB
Ross Pierschbacher - 4*, #74 Overall, #6 OT
Josh Frazier - 4*, #85 Overall, #6 DT
JC Hassenauer - 4*, #172 Overall, #1 OC
Derek Kief - 4*, #221 Overall, #32 WR
Joshua Casher - 4*, #280 Overall, #2 OC
Keith Holcombe - 4*, #281 Overall, #27 Athlete
O.J. Smith - 3*, #398 Overall, #30 DT
Montel McBride - 3*, #422 Overall, #23 OG
Johnny Dwight - 3*, #429 Overall, #32 DT
JK Scott - 3*, #5 Kicker
Dominick Jackson - 4*, #2 Overall JC, #1 OT
Ty Flourney-Smith - 3*, #42 Overall JC, #1 TE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Andrew Williams WDE


Great class for AU w/o evans


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> This could possibly be one of the greatest classes ever if all commitments hold up for Bama. 6 5 star players



Now let's see them get to 85 in a couple months, gonna cut some flesh an bone


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> I thought for sure he was going to auburn especially when someone posted a link to the official auburn website listing him as signed. They have now taken that page down.  RTR





rhbama3 said:


> Shocker! I had him him written off to that disgusting orange and blue.
> 
> Glad you posted this because i had seen that tweet earlier that he was gone to Auburn.



This one really puzzles me. I could understand Foster last year but not Evans with his dad's alma mater. Honestly, I think both of them just wanted a little more distance than the two miles between them and home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> This one really puzzles me. I could understand Foster last year but not Evans with his dad's alma mater. Honestly, I think both of them just wanted a little more distance than the two miles between them and home.



Mama DID NOT LOOK HAPPY. 
Kinda reminded me of Landon Collins mother when he signed with Bama instead of LSU.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Andrew Williams WDE
> 
> 
> Great class for AU w/o evans



^^^^ Agreed ^^^^ 
War Eagle!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama DID NOT LOOK HAPPY.
> Kinda reminded me of Landon Collins mother when he signed with Bama instead of LSU.



I know and I saw that to. 
Maybe she'll snatch up his LOI and make a run for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's been a good day, tater!
Big reloading day all across the SEC.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 5, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Now let's see them get to 85 in a couple months, gonna cut some flesh an bone



Sour grapes?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Shocker! I had him him written off to that disgusting orange and blue.
> 
> Glad you posted this because i had seen that tweet earlier that he was gone to Auburn.



I'm sure that had to be embarrassing for the AU staff.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

Well it's pretty much in the books. I think everyone pretty much got who they thought were locked in and no really huge surprises that I can see.
Conclusion......... Bama is still untouchable as far as 5* recruits.
And the SEC once again dominated by conf. with 7 of the top 10 classes. To better comprehend Vandy was the only school to not fall in the top 40.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 5, 2014)

247 Top Ten Class...I think more people look at this ranking as the most accurate: 


1. Bama
2. Ohio State
3. Florida State
4. LSU
5. Auburn
6. Texas A&M
7. Tennessee
8. Georgia
9. Florida
10. Notre Dame 

The rest of the top 25 is littered with mstly PAC and B1G teams. Funny enough...Mizzou wound up at 39 and I thought after this past year they would have  done better. Oh well.

http://247sports.com/Season/2014-Football/TeamRankings


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> Sour grapes?



For what making a statement ?? Not hardly pretty good day for AU , I am very happy   testy little bam bam


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> 247 Top Ten Class...I think more people look at this ranking as the most accurate:
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> ...



Yea I would have thought Mizzu would have made a little more noise throughout this recruiting year also.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He is will play OL for UGA.



read a little about  Hunter Atkinson, 6'6" 250 pounds and runs a 4.6 40 yard.....but the big thing I like is, he has always wanted to be a DAWG!!!! an it has been a life long dream to be a DAWG, happy for the young man.


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder how much to tail wags the dog regarding the "STAR" system?  Recruiting service sees that Bama or usc is recruiting a kid and he automatically gets an extra "star" ?


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2014)

Noticeably absent from the top ten : Texas


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

Very happy with the class we signed. Quality at all postions. The least amount of Drama on signing day for a dawg fan in recent years expecially with what went down with D staff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> I wonder how much to tail wags the dog regarding the "STAR" system?  Recruiting service sees that Bama or usc is recruiting a kid and he automatically gets an extra "star" ?



You also lose a star by committing early on. Once a recruit is a solid verbal lock, all these "talent scouts" forget about him.


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2014)

happy with Florida's class as well. not that it actually matters while a Dog is still at the helm!!


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You also lose a star by committing early on. Once a recruit is a solid verbal lock, all these "talent scouts" forget about him.



yep.  I think it's safe to say the top 20 or so schools are getting plenty of talent.  Where the rubber meets the road is did they get the right talent and do they coach them up.  A 5 star won't contribute much if he isn't committed to improving or is a discipline problem. 

For today they are all bright and shiny.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 5, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> This could possibly be one of the greatest classes ever if all commitments hold up for Bama. 6 5 star players



Seriously, can anyone remember a better class?  They killed it today.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> yep.  I think it's safe to say the top 20 or so schools are getting plenty of talent.  Where the rubber meets the road is did they get the right talent and do they coach them up.  A 5 star won't contribute much if he isn't committed to improving or is a discipline problem.
> 
> For today they are all bright and shiny.



x10

It will be interesting to see which guys pan out, and which guys simply go out...

I don't much trust the rating system, and it's tough to evaluate "heart".

Many 4-5*'s will feel like they've "made it" simply by signing...and may never improve.
McCarron addressed this earlier.


p.s. ...I do like the class though


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> I wonder how much to tail wags the dog regarding the "STAR" system?  Recruiting service sees that Bama or usc is recruiting a kid and he automatically gets an extra "star" ?



agreed


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> I wonder how much to tail wags the dog regarding the "STAR" system?  Recruiting service sees that Bama or usc is recruiting a kid and he automatically gets an extra "star" ?



I believe the same thing happened with a  recent Auburn commit.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 5, 2014)

This


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2014)

chadair said:


> happy with Florida's class as well. not that it actually matters while a Dog is still at the helm!!



Snagging Treon out of Booker T was a huge steal for uF.

He's the best QB on your team as soon as he shows up.

Especially with what your new OCoord. wants to run.


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 5, 2014)

What a  Great class LSU has coming in. Number 1 running back and wr. Committed.  Looks good for LSU . Geaux tigers


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 5, 2014)

I try to keep up with recruiting a little bit, but I am by no means an expert.  I am glad UGA was seen as a top 10 class by any of the services.  Besides Carter, Michel, and Chubb what makes this class worthy of a top 10 rating?  I am not complaining, but I guess I don't know much about the other guys we got.   Maybe Rex or Clues can fill me in.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Go noles. !! We looking good at wr and rb



Yep, and more importantly, OLine.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2014)

Jay Hughes said:


> This could possibly be one of the greatest classes ever if all commitments hold up for Bama. 6 5 star players



I remember the last "greatest recruiting class ever".

Since then, that team has gone:

8-5
7-6
11-2
4-8


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, and more importantly, OLine.



x2....We got a few monsters on that o line!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 6, 2014)

forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject or the fact that this may have already been discussed here,but of the kids who signed yesterday,how soon will they be hitting the field for there respected school.this coming season,next season?how does this work.thanks


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 6, 2014)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject or the fact that this may have already been discussed here,but of the kids who signed yesterday,how soon will they be hitting the field for there respected school.this coming season,next season?how does this work.thanks



Some are already enrolled at their school some show up after their high school graduation, all have the chance to earn a starting job right away some may start as freshmen, some may redshirt and some may be back ups.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2014)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject or the fact that this may have already been discussed here,but of the kids who signed yesterday,how soon will they be hitting the field for there respected school.this coming season,next season?how does this work.thanks



To answer your question it could be as soon as next season depending on the recruits performance or how bad the need be of the program. It's not all that un heard of for a true freshman to see a lot of playing time, especially if there is a much needed demand for that position / player. On the other hand many will redshirt or even greyshirt.
The NCAA allows for 4 years of competing. A redshirt allows the recruit to enroll, practice, and even dress for games but cannot play in any games. This allows the player to have 4 more years of eligibility (actual game play time) after his redshirt year. A greyshirt is when the recruit delays his enrollment until the fall or pays his own way. This allows the school to not count the recruit to that signing class but rather the following year.
I know that was more than you asked. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks guy's totally new to this end of it,but find it interesting.appreciate the help,,,, I must say as a bulldog fan i'm excited about this year's class so goooo dawgs!


----------

